# Herb Tea



## debodun (Feb 3, 2016)

Would you drink this tea?


----------



## Arachne (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I would if I knew how it was sourced, what was in it and where it was from. I am picky about things being organic. But the name would not dissuade me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

I have.

As a former OMD (Doctor of Oriental Medicine) part of my training was in Chinese herbs. I've drunk some stuff that would make a goat sick, but boy did it work. 

Horny Goat Weed is, as the label states, a Yang herb, designed to "light the fire" in patients who have low energy and libido levels.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2016)

OK, Phil, but does it make you only "attracted" to goats?  That's illegal in most states, you know.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

jujube said:


> OK, Phil, but does it make you only "attracted" to goats?  That's illegal in most states, you know.....



Goats, mainly, but the side effects may include an unusual fondness for sheep, horses and most small furry mammals ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2016)

I heard it was efficacious re osteoporosis.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I heard it was efficacious re osteoporosis.



Excellent - yes, it is. Its main effect is to relax the smooth muscle tissues, such as those surrounding the heart. It can also be used for a plethora of other conditions, but as always YMMV.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 3, 2016)

I would definitely try it.

I do enjoy tea,I walked into David's Tea,the aromas were something else.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I would definitely try it.
> 
> I do enjoy tea,I walked into David's Tea,the aromas were something else.



Try walking in to a Chinese pharmacy and asking for a cuppa - you'll be confronted by rows of glass bottles containing bits and pieces of bugs, critters, plants and even ground up rocks. 

Ain't no Oolong there! layful:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Try walking in to a Chinese pharmacy and asking for a cuppa - you'll be confronted by rows of glass bottles containing bits and pieces of bugs, critters, plants and even ground up rocks.
> 
> Ain't no Oolong there! layful:



My dear Phil,my good complexion does come from Donkey Gelatin and Toad Oil


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> My dear Phil,my good complexion does come from Donkey Gelatin and Toad Oil




Yes, but those are meant for external application only - not to be used as salad dressings.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

No... I'm single  hahahaa


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

Two or three cups of Café Bustela do it for me, I'll pass


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes, but those are meant for external application only - not to be used as salad dressings.



Both are edible if I am not mistaken.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Both are edible if I am not mistaken.




Hasma (Toad Oil) is used in the preparation of several Asian desserts and soups. Remember that it is removed from a location very near the Fallopian tubes of a Grass Frog. As such it is fairly benign.

When used for respiratory distress, however, there have been many reports of bad side-effects.

Donkey hide gelatin or _ejiao _has been used as a snack ingredient (!) but again has mostly been used in Chinese medicine when mixed with wine for dizziness and insomnia.

So yes, they ARE edible, but why would you _want_ to?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> No... I'm single  hahahaa



'Reputation points sent'

Lucky you


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Hasma (Toad Oil) is used in the preparation of several Asian desserts and soups. Remember that it is removed from a location very near the Fallopian tubes of a Grass Frog. As such it is fairly benign.
> 
> When used for respiratory distress, however, there have been many reports of bad side-effects.
> 
> ...



 I don't ,it was a joke.when you mentioned chinese pharmacy and that I won't find Oolong there,I remembered reading about toad oil and donkey gelatin.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I don't ,it was a joke.when you mentioned chinese pharmacy and that I won't find Oolong there,I remembered reading about toad oil and donkey gelatin.



And those are probably two of the least-disgusting things for sale there! layful:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> And those are probably two of the least-disgusting things for sale there! layful:



You have aroused my curiousity ,do tell


----------



## Fern (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm very wary of herbal teas. I drank a cup a day for a couple of weeks and ended up having giddy spells. I stopped drinking it and haven't had any since.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh, for a giddy spell!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> You have aroused my curiousity ,do tell




Ants - ants are said to restore youthful vigor and appearance. In fact, there was a company in China until just a few years ago that marketing a tonic called Yilshen Tonic Wine - it was a best-seller and was said to be a natural ******. It was made of ants stewed in wine. 

Snake and Deer Penis - for healthy skin and strength

Sea Horses - they reinforce kidney Yang - in other words, male virility. Eaten as-is, crushed or in a wine.

Deer Embryo - for women having trouble getting pregnant

Fried Worms - worms are called Earth Dragons (!) - used for circulation problems and asthma


The list goes on and on ...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ants - ants are said to restore youthful vigor and appearance. In fact, there was a company in China until just a few years ago that marketing a tonic called Yilshen Tonic Wine - it was a best-seller and was said to be a natural ******. It was made of ants stewed in wine.
> 
> Snake and Deer Penis - for healthy skin and strength
> 
> ...



Have you tried anything like that?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Have you tried anything like that?



As part of my training, yes.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> As part of my training, yes.



Like what? And how was the experience?


Back to teas,I tried mothers little helper,for help in sleeping,did not work.
The taste though and the aroma,amazing.
You get lost in the variety of choices.where does one start? Lol


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Excellent - yes, it is. Its main effect is to relax the smooth muscle tissues, such as those surrounding the heart. It can also be used for a plethora of other conditions, but as always YMMV.



What's YMMV??


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2016)

I used to go to an acupuncturist and DOM who gave me some wonderful remedies that REALLY DID work.  And acupuncture helped me with a lot of things as well.  Sadly, I can't afford to go very often anymore.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> What's YMMV??



Your Mileage May Vary.



vickyNightowl said:


> Like what? And how was the experience?



Like what was just listed. It was eh.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Like what was just listed. It was eh.



I didn't catch that this list was part of your training.

Ok
Understood.


----------

